# Do Senior Hens Lay Eggs?



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

A true newbie question: Can a racing pigeon, 10+ years, still lay eggs?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She could, but I have noticed that as they advance in age at some point they stop laying eggs usually at the age around 7-8 years. But there are always exceptions.

Reti


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you. So, let's say Chauncey is a girl and doesn't produce eggs -- if Chauncey and Clyde mate (it seems they're heading in that direction) will there be any special considerations on our part (in terms of caring for them)? Or, will they just go through the same nesting rituals and just not have any eggs to show for it? Or, will Clyde reject her if that's the case? You can see I know nothing about this.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

even after birds stop laying they will still go thru the rituals of nesting and when they do you could even add some wooden eggs to the mix cuz that does make them happier to have something under them at the time I think ..they even make great foster parents too


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you. We'll see how it goes. She had a 1999 band so we're assuming she's 10, but we don't know for sure.


----------

